# keeping palm civet outdoors in the uk



## goodwill1988 (Jul 14, 2012)

i am thinking of getting a palm civet but cant find any info on keeping them outdoors does anyone on here keep them outdoors if so 
what is the enclosure like? 
do you have heating for the winter?
how much space do you give them?

also not a lot of info on how much you feed them when they are little and when they are adults 

any info will be a big help 
thank you


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

goodwill1988 said:


> i am thinking of getting a palm civet but cant find any info on keeping them outdoors does anyone on here keep them outdoors if so
> what is the enclosure like?
> do you have heating for the winter?
> how much space do you give them?
> ...


Lots keep them outside as they.arevpretty hardy... I kept them in a 20x 10 outdoor bit with a 8x8 indoor bit no heating ect... Lots of things to climb on and destroy


----------



## goodwill1988 (Jul 14, 2012)

thank you for replying 
do you keep palm civets?
i am looking to get a baby would a 4ftx4ft indoor part and a 4ftx4ft outdoor area be ok for it 
and when it is an adult 6ftx4ft indoor and 6ftx4ft outdoor 
the indoor area will be a shed that will be insulated and outdoor area will be wood frame with chicken wire will this be ok 
it will also run of the garden a few hours a day


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

goodwill1988 said:


> thank you for replying
> do you keep palm civets?
> i am looking to get a baby would a 4ftx4ft indoor part and a 4ftx4ft outdoor area be ok for it
> and when it is an adult 6ftx4ft indoor and 6ftx4ft outdoor
> ...


Yes I keep lots of mammals... I would,nt keep it in somthing so small.. I'd make the double door 6x4 just alone


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

goodwill1988 said:


> thank you for replying
> do you keep palm civets?
> i am looking to get a baby would a 4ftx4ft indoor part and a 4ftx4ft outdoor area be ok for it
> and when it is an adult 6ftx4ft indoor and 6ftx4ft outdoor
> ...


Dimensions are WAY too small mate for both planned enclosures. Really active animals that need to have the space to run, climb and be mischievous civets 

Can I ask, why would you keep it in a smaller enclosure when it's a baby, and a bigger one when it's older? Why not just start with a big correctly sized enclosure that'll last it's lifetime?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh and I wouldn't really trust chicken wire with exotics.....it's made for chickens, and can be easily broken by strong animals with strong claws and teeth.


----------



## Laurannp (Jun 20, 2014)

We kept a civet, think a really large outdoor is best like u said with shelter/ heated area loads of enrichment and from my experience don't expect too much interaction... Not on ur terms any way but they're fab to watch, u said about it having run of garden be careful as baby maybe ok but mine anyway became very independent food bribery kinda worked... Also she ate anything and lots! Mostly fruit then meat loved yoghurt for a treat, hope this was maybe kinda helpful (I'm new lol)


----------

